# Jetta chirping noise



## megcor (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 2008 Jetta 2.5 a year ago VW replaced timing chains, tensioner and guides and something done to the exhaust manifold. It's drove fine for a year now I hear a chirping noise coming from the belt area, any ideas on what this could be?


----------



## megcor (Aug 24, 2011)

it is the 5 cylinder


----------



## chrismicrobus (Apr 14, 2008)

serpentine belt or its tension roller


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

chrismicrobus said:


> serpentine belt or its tension roller


This. Done the story, go work on it now and run far away from this thread.


----------



## megcor (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got a call from the mechanic and he changed the belts cause they were stretched and said it's not making the noise now. Here's my next question If my timing chain, tensioner and guides and all that work was done on it a year ago why would it go bad in a years time or is it even the same thing?


----------



## megcor (Aug 24, 2011)

I had it at the VW place a year ago at 76,000 miles for a ticking noise that we thought was in the exhaust system because we were getting a small emissions leak code so I took it to VW and they said no its the timeing chain so we told them to fix it they did went to pick car up and soon as I drove out of the parking lot still making the ticking noise so I turned around took it straight back to them left it with them for another couple of days and they call and say it was something in the exhaust manifold it's fixed come get it and we decided at the time not to make a big deal about having to pay all that money for the timeing belt because we figured since it was on the down hill slide to 100,000 miles it was gonna probably need it soon any way but now I'm really beginning to question all that they did at the VW place


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

megcor said:


> I had it at the VW place a year ago at 76,000 miles for a ticking noise that we thought was in the exhaust system because we were getting a small emissions leak code so I took it to VW and they said no its the timeing chain so we told them to fix it they did went to pick car up and soon as I drove out of the parking lot still making the ticking noise so I turned around took it straight back to them left it with them for another couple of days and they call and say it was something in the exhaust manifold it's fixed come get it and we decided at the time not to make a big deal about having to pay all that money for the timeing belt because we figured since it was on the down hill slide to 100,000 miles it was gonna probably need it soon any way but now I'm really beginning to question all that they did at the VW place


To help clear up your confusion about the "belts" the 2.5 has a timing Chain not a timing belt.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I see this thread has been judiciously edited by a moderator to remove all semblance of humor, and moved here to save OP from TCL's wrath. :laugh:


----------



## megcor (Aug 24, 2011)

I said timing chain


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

megcor said:


> I had it at the VW place a year ago at 76,000 miles for a ticking noise that we thought was in the exhaust system because we were getting a small emissions leak code so I took it to VW and they said no its the timeing chain so we told them to fix it they did went to pick car up and soon as I drove out of the parking lot still making the ticking noise so I turned around took it straight back to them left it with them for another couple of days and they call and say it was something in the exhaust manifold it's fixed come get it and we decided at the time not to make a big deal about having to pay all that money for the *timeing belt* because we figured since it was on the down hill slide to 100,000 miles it was gonna probably need it soon any way but now I'm really beginning to question all that they did at the VW place





megcor said:


> I said timing chain


Oh really?  Doesnt matter though. If you know it isnt a belt, thats all I was trying to get at. Just ignore my last post then.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Please take your car to your mechanic, he can diagnose it better than the Internet can.


----------

